
Secure Share – decentralized encrypted social network - Sami_Lehtinen
http://secushare.org/
======
wavesounds
Can anyone whose familiar with this space (decentralized, encrypted networks)
give a quick run down on the different technologies attempting to solve this
problem and their status? Diaspora, MediaGobling, Bittorrent etc.

Also as an aside it feels as though these are all tackling the problem at too
high a level. Perhaps we need a new protocol at the TCP/IP level (maybe thats
what this is I haven't fully digested it yet)?

~~~
oscargrouch
im working at the "same" problem space but with a very different perspective..

end-to-end encryption? yes. distributed p2p? yes. anonimity? sometimes.. and
just in very specific cases

i think we all need digital identities badly.. is just then we can play more
with the concept of digital property, value of work, trading, currency.. and
our society and everything we have conquer until now can breed a fresh new air
in a new vibrant and digital society..

if this movement of complete anonymity gets real traction.. we are doomed to a
economic apocalipse..

intelectual work will have no value, people will stop to pursue it cause it
leads to poverty..(even if you do it for fun)

the people who provide food and material things will be "the sucessfull
ones".. everybody will follow.. no science and knowledge society for us.. this
is not the future that i want..

we should fight to have the right to use our identities our faces in a free
world.. not just fight back using the same weapons as the enemy.. otherwise,
we have already lost!

~~~
zimbatm
Aren't you being a bit dramatic ? Art has long existed before copyright and
research before patents. While I agree that economic returns for these
activities help these fields it also has a corrupting effect. If the rules of
the game change people adapt. Things aren't that simple.

~~~
oscargrouch
its a possible future.. not likely to happen right now.. but things can take
some course that may looks good, for start.. but ends creepy..

im not saying.. "digital property and charge for everything" its more about to
have a concept o digital property and let the owner or owners to decide what
can become of the resulting work.. if its free, how can it be used, etc..

much like we already do with open software.. i dont think anonymity solves the
problem we are facing.. we must stand by not letting our governments and
corporations to brake privacy and individual rights.. governments should work
for the people, not against them.. transparency.. not covering behind walls..
anonymity? only when your privacy and freedom are in risk.. but its a tool for
bad scenarios.. and bad scenarios should not be the rule, should not stand for
long..

if you are needing to be anonymous so much.. something must be really wrong..
and thats not the way to fix it.. only to circumvent it

------
pron
I get encrypted e-mail; I don't get encrypted social networks. An encrypted
social network is like handing out chastity belts to women as a means of
reducing unwanted pregnancies. I've said it on another encryption-related
thread, but I'll say it again: practically all private information —
especially on social networks — is given to corporations _voluntarily_ because
these companies manipulate their users into that. Commoditizing social network
by means of accepted standards (like e-mail) is one solution; education and
politics is another; but encryption? how is that supposed to help? It's like
installing a bullet-proof window in your house while the door is left open and
half the walls are gone, or digging a moat in your back yard while your kids
are still letting strangers in through the front door.

~~~
AsymetricCom
a network is not like car, it's like traffic

~~~
pron
So everyone is driving without a license and your solution is state-of-the-art
driver-side airbags?

------
northwest
If [http://secushare.org/end2end](http://secushare.org/end2end) means we'll
_never_ be able to entirely rely on HTML5 app platforms, FirefoxOS won't be
able to offer secure communication after all. Guess we'll have to go with
Ubuntu, then.

~~~
wmf
Scroll down to "What if my website isn't coming from a server?" which should
cover Firefox OS.

------
tariqr
I thought the three people on the homepage were meant to signify "lol lol
lol".

------
iancarroll
[http://tent.io](http://tent.io) works right now, it's not a concept. I find
it to be pretty neat.

------
lazyjones
The documentation ("Architecture") is a bit on the thin side. How does this
compare to RetroShare? Can anyone who has taken a closer look at attack
vectors etc. comment on this?

